# Lazy's gonna pop!...UPDATED...Kits Are Here!!



## brentr (May 20, 2011)

Lazy, my second NZ doe who is bred to the same Chinchilla buck as my other doe, definitely has a tummy full of kits.  She's even bigger than Lemontine was.  Her favorite position is stretched out, and she looks like she is just trying to get comfortable.  Today is day 28, so she should go soon.  (Every time my wife sees her she says the same thing:"Poor rabbit.  I know just how she feels - pregnant and miserable waiting for the big event to happen!")







Lazy is my doe that I was referencing in one of my first posts - when I was concerned about a new rabbit that wasn't eating right after I bought her and brought her home.  Everything turned out fine, as you can see.


----------



## flemish lops (May 20, 2011)

I hope every thing goes good with the litter.


----------



## Tracey (May 21, 2011)

She looks huge! Poor girl 

Hope she has a lovely big healthy litter!


----------



## hoodat (May 21, 2011)

Ginger, my first time broken NZ doe looked like a soccer ball with ears by the time she finally got the job done. I'm proud of the way she's handling things, especially for a first time mama. I think I have a winner there.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 22, 2011)

Awww, so cute!!   Hope all goes well!!


----------



## dewey (May 22, 2011)

Very nice!  Congrats!


----------



## brentr (May 22, 2011)

brentr said:
			
		

> Lazy, my second NZ doe who is bred to the same Chinchilla buck as my other doe, definitely has a tummy full of kits.  She's even bigger than Lemontine was.  Her favorite position is stretched out, and she looks like she is just trying to get comfortable.  Today is day 28, so she should go soon.  (Every time my wife sees her she says the same thing:"Poor rabbit.  I know just how she feels - pregnant and miserable waiting for the big event to happen!")
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3823_busting_lazy.jpg
> 
> Lazy is my doe that I was referencing in one of my first posts - when I was concerned about a new rabbit that wasn't eating right after I bought her and brought her home.  Everything turned out fine, as you can see.


Lazy kindled sometime during the night or into early Sunday morning.  When I went out to check on them at about 7 am, they had arrived.  Found one out on the wire, very chilled - not sure if it was the first born or a "clinger" who was drug out of the box inadvertently - so I just quickly parted the hair and put it in the middle of its littermates and covered the nest back over.  Fortunately the low overnight was only about 60 degrees

When I did a more thorough examination in the  late afternoon, I couldn't tell which one had been on the wire.  They were all warm and wriggly, just like they should be...all NINE of them.


----------



## Tracey (May 22, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## flemish lops (May 23, 2011)

congrats on the litter :bun


----------

